# Exterior temp sensor



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all, 

Our exterior temp sensor has stopped working, only registering 0 deg. anyone know where the sensor is on our N & B Flair ? and if it can be repaired or fixed. I've checked the manual with no luck.

Many thanks

John


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry - I've no idea.

However, we bought a "weather station" from Lidl last week (£10?), mounting the display on the dashboard to give us interior temperature, humidity, pressure, weather forecast, time and date. It also monitors a remote temperature sensor which I have mounted in the gas locker - exterior temperature for probably less than a N&B replacement part.

Gordon


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Gordon I'll look into it when we get back to the UK, sounds like a better bet than fixing the original if it's expensive.

John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have a Flair and ours is under the front skirt just to the left when facing the MH. Others may be different of course.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Vennwood as soon as my internet time runs out i'll check .

John


----------

